# Honda HS928



## Izzynormal (Dec 15, 2010)

Local dealer is ripping parts customers better to shop on line.
I'm really upset with my local shop Charged me $30 for 1 large
shear pin with nut, and three smaller ones. Cost on line is less 
than $9 plus shipping. Needless to say I won't be buying from 
him anymore.

Also disappointed in the height of handlebars, lack of 12 Volt D.C.
outlet for items like handlebar heaters, LED lights etc.. Only 12 V.A.C.
for halogen work light. Sad considering Honda has off the shelf
scooter and motorcyle alternator coils and regulated rectifiers available.

Just bought this unit and so far it's disappointing. Have Honda motorcyles, 
scooters, van, and other Honda equipment. For $2800 I cannot recommend 
one to others.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

almost 10 year old thread deserved a response.

Must have bought this brand new Honda sight unseen?


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

Orangputeh. I agree. It deserves a response. 

Izzynormal, I have an HS 928 (W). I believe the shear pins are nothing more than properly sized grade 8 bolts. Just don't over tighten them. I've used them since 2000 and have had no issues. They break when they should and don't when they shouldn't. In fact, I think the parts list for this model even describes them as such. Mine has a lead for an AC light. I added a bridge rectifier and a capacitor, and used a DC Amazon LED light. It works great. I am not sure if there is enough power for heated grips. I would like them though.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pjw73nh said:


> Orangputeh. I agree. It deserves a response.
> 
> Izzynormal, I have an HS 928 (W). I believe the shear pins are nothing more than properly sized grade 8 bolts. Just don't over tighten them. I've used them since 2000 and have had no issues. They break when they should and don't when they shouldn't. In fact, I think the parts list for this model even describes them as such. Mine has a lead for an AC light. I added a bridge rectifier and a capacitor, and used a DC Amazon LED light. It works great. I am not sure if there is enough power for heated grips. I would like them though.


you have 28 more posts that izzynormal .


----------

